# News Flash!



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees, Bees, Bees - no matter how you spell it nor how you dress, you're not the same person I met on the Hill. Don't know what you did with the REAL click, click, click, click, click, click Bees, but you surely aren't one in the same!

The only thing I saw on Sat. that resembled the "old" Bees what the hand signals you were giving me from down range. At first I thought that you were signaling that "I was going down", but I KNEW that couldn't be correct, so I assumed you were pointing at Mac. :tongue:

Good shooting man - I definitely owe you a couple of crispies!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You know what they say...even a blind chicken...

Really good shooting bees...I owe you a signed one...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bees, Bees, Bees - no matter how you spell it nor how you dress, you're not the same person I met on the Hill. Don't know what you did with the REAL click, click, click, click, click, click Bees, but you surely aren't one in the same!
> 
> The only thing I saw on Sat. that resembled the "old" Bees what the hand signals you were giving me from down range. At first I thought that you were signaling that "I was going down", but I KNEW that couldn't be correct, so I assumed you were pointing at Mac. :tongue:
> 
> Good shooting man - I definitely owe you a couple of crispies!



yea I was, Green bows just shoot better than the red ones...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> You know what they say...even a blind chicken...
> 
> Really good shooting bees...I owe you a signed one...



enough of that blind chicken stuff

Better get some lotion to put on that Bee Sting ya got..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bees, Bees, Bees - no matter how you spell it nor how you dress, you're not the same person I met on the Hill. Don't know what you did with the REAL click, click, click, click, click, click Bees, but you surely aren't one in the same!
> 
> The only thing I saw on Sat. that resembled the "old" Bees what the hand signals you were giving me from down range. At first I thought that you were signaling that "I was going down", but I KNEW that couldn't be correct, so I assumed you were pointing at Mac. :tongue:
> 
> Good shooting man - I definitely owe you a couple of crispies!


We've been workin him hard up here Prag... ya know, we MD'rs make good coaches... teach a Bee to sting and stand back and enjoy the show... :thumb: 


Bees said:


> yea I was, Green bows just shoot better than the red ones...


Amazing what a little paint'll do, eh? :chortle:

Way to go BeeS.. ya put the stingin on em all... listen to em whine...   

:cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> yea I was, Green bows just shoot better than the red ones...


Well as fate would have it my GREEN bow should arrive this week.  Actually it's got a "chameleon" colored riser. And you do realize, a chameleon can change its color to match its needs. :wink:

Once set up, it'll be time for a re-match. Wifey is wanting to take a week off real soon. I might just find a way to work some archery into "our" vacation and who knows, it might be up there in MerryLand.



IGluIt4U said:


> We've been workin him hard up here Prag... ya know, we MD'rs make good coaches... teach a Bee to sting and stand back and enjoy the show... :thumb:
> 
> 
> Amazing what a little paint'll do, eh? :chortle:
> ...


The only "whining" you're hearing from me is my curiosity concerning what happened to the Bees I met on the Hill. If he got some coaching, I KNOW it wasn't from the "one that sticks" - heck, I've seen you shoot. :zip:

Now as far as Sarge whining - he'd complain if you hung him with a "new" rope.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well as fate would have it my GREEN bow should arrive this week.  Actually it's got a "chameleon" colored riser. And you do realize, a chameleon can change its color to match its needs. :wink:
> 
> Once set up, it'll be time for a re-match. Wifey is wanting to take a week off real soon. I might just find a way to work some archery into "our" vacation and who knows, it might be up there in MerryLand.
> 
> ...


I ain't whining...I got whooped fair aand square...I'm really happy for Bees...its a big improvement from the Hill...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well as fate would have it my GREEN bow should arrive this week.  Actually it's got a "chameleon" colored riser. And you do realize, a chameleon can change its color to match its needs. :wink:
> 
> Once set up, it'll be time for a re-match. Wifey is wanting to take a week off real soon. I might just find a way to work some archery into "our" vacation and who knows, it might be up there in MerryLand.
> 
> ...


whoa! Your takin about the Maryland B class State Reining Champion ya know.. 
Sticky you gonna take that????


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Bee's*

You have to get a home club! Somewhere to hang your Pic's.!! Be careful, all this publicity, is gonna get you caught!! Remember you are on the lamb!!! Can the Queen and I still be graced with your presence?? Or are we out classed now?? Seems you and Sticky have both ended this season, on a high note!! Bask in your glory boys! P.S. I want an autographed 1st. edition!! I already know for a fact, that I am going to have alot of trouble, with that mummbleing thing at full draw!! That's gonna take some work!! But obviously there's something to it! See I do pay attention, and try to learn from the old masters!! An unorthodox, but obviously effective shot process?? I just can't wait to see it in words! A DVD, would be easier to understand probably! I have been watching channel 13 all day, but nothing so far??


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Bee's???*

Have you considered coaching?? If so will it be one on one? Group? etc.etc.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pennysdad said:


> You have to get a home club! Somewhere to hang your Pic's.!! Be careful, all this publicity, is gonna get you caught!! Remember you are on the lamb!!! Can the Queen and I still be graced with your presence?? Or are we out classed now?? Seems you and Sticky have both ended this season, on a high note!! Bask in your glory boys! P.S. I want an autographed 1st. edition!! I already know for a fact, that I am going to have alot of trouble, with that mummbleing thing at full draw!! That's gonna take some work!! But obviously there's something to it! See I do pay attention, and try to learn from the old masters!! An unorthodox, but obviously effective shot process?? I just can't wait to see it in words! A DVD, would be easier to understand probably! I have been watching channel 13 all day, but nothing so far??


Club, I'm startin my own Org.. 

of coarse, I do good around Royalty. Did you ever get that red carpet? 

It's a tongue twister for sure but hey ya can't argue with results. 


that"s because the Video tape machines are all broken and I haven't had time to fix them yet.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Good shooting bees, I bet your wore your autograph hat for good luck!:wink:

You might be a shining star in NC but still a Bee class here!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> Good shooting bees, I bet your wore your autograph hat for good luck!:wink:
> 
> You might be a shining star in NC but still a Bee class here!


I did and I know. it's good to be on top of B class. 

when my average slips up 6 more points I'll be back at the bottom of the A starting all over again.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Bees let me go out on a limb and assume you had a good time yesterday and that continued into today. Me too. Now just keep all this fun going.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Bees let me go out on a limb and *assume you had a good time yesterday* and that continued into today. Me too. Now just keep all this fun going.


Now where would you get an idea like that? :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Bees let me go out on a limb and assume you had a good time yesterday and that continued into today. Me too. Now just keep all this fun going.


Yea it was fun. I'm glad the crew down there are good sports about it. Now it is back to work, going to the bottom of A is going to be ruff. 
Lots a work ahead just to snapthis and break a Jar......


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bees said:


> Sign up now for my New Book coming out soon:
> 
> I took down 3 North Carolina Reining State Champions, Here's how I did it.
> 
> ...


:noidea: What's the big deal?
Them boys in N. CaroWhina got whipped so many times indoors this past winter, on their home turf, ONE of them has quit and is now straddling hogs for companionship........................


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

NOrth Carolina is the special olympics of Field Archery!!!!!

I wouldn't start tootin' that horn quit yet!!!

You are a convert into MD so that help imensly though!!! You know livin' in GA or wherever you were before moving to MD you had NO chance of taking down the NC Girls!!

Next on your list is those clowns from VA!!!!

Good jobs BEES!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> :noidea: What's the big deal?
> Them boys in N. CaroWhina got whipped so many times indoors this past winter, on their home turf, ONE of them has quit and is now straddling hogs for companionship........................


Big deal is 2 months ago I couldn't break 500 on a field range.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> NOrth Carolina is the special olympics of Field Archery!!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't start tootin' that horn quit yet!!!
> 
> ...


thanks Hink, 

I got a lot more work to do cause I seen that one clown from VA and he is awfully good.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> NOrth Carolina is the special olympics of Field Archery!!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't start tootin' that horn quit yet!!!
> 
> ...


You forgot the bottom of the barrel state Ferryland!!!! They taught the Carowhiners how to whine!!!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> You forgot the bottom of the barrel state Ferryland!!!! They taught the Carowhiners how to whine!!!!!




I"m glad I'm neutral


----------

